# Transfagarasan Rd Romania



## leisuretime (Mar 24, 2011)

Has anyone driven the Transafagarasan Road in a motorhome?
Are we crazy to be even comptemplating it?


----------



## rotorywing (Jul 19, 2010)

You could get a bit of practice on these roads 

http://carsroute.com/top-15-most-beautiful-roads-in-the-world/

Martin


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

We'll be doing just that in under a months time!

I don't think you're mad, we drove Trollstigen Pass in Norway - as did some 8m A-Classes! We'll video it (as we did with Trollstigen) and put it on our blog 

http://www.europebycamper.com/2011/05/trollstigen.html


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

It depends on what time of year you plan to try it. We didn't try it when we were in Romania during the autumn as it was closed. Your only chance would be in summer. I think my husband has cycled it though.

Lesley


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Now I know why we love Norway :wink:


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Addie said:


> .......we drove Trollstigen Pass in Norway.....l


Respect. 8)

I'm going to have to put that on my "To do" list. 8O


----------



## JIMY (Feb 24, 2011)

Marvelous video of Trollstigen, /thanks
Jim


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

OK, so we've done it!

The road itself is absolutely fine, our van was fully laden at the time and although we're remapped (2.3 120 to 150) I can't imagine anyone else having a problem. 4x Spanish coachbuilts went up, one was 7.5m with bikes on the back etc no issues.

The only area of concern is if you want to continue from the top of the pass to the Vidraru Dam (also of topgear fame) the road is easily the worst road we've driven on in eastern europe - it MUST be ready for renewal soon.

I've made videos of both part of our journey up the pass and of the quality of the roads there. If you do make the journey there is a 'communal campsite' just after the Dam which is £1 per night with water and earth closet toilet next to a stream, small bar and possible to have open fires. We stayed there two days.

http://www.europebycamper.com/2011/08/transfagarasan-pass-vidraru-dam.html


----------



## leisuretime (Mar 24, 2011)

We have also completed the drive and as you say it was not that demanding but was a fun drive. We went from North to South; the actual Transfagarasan rd was in reasonable condition but as you say the road then deteriorated significantly. We had hoped that when we turned off to Bran the road would improve but it did not. With hindsight it might have been better to turn round and go back north and do the Transfagarasan again and then pick up the E68 east to Brasov.

Since leaving Romania we have just journeyed in the Peloppenese from Gythio to Finnikoundas. While it did not have as many dramatic hairpin bends, it is a delightful drive along the coast and then through the mountains


----------

